

Goldman Loses $2.2B for Shareholders on NYT Op-Ed - stfu
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-03-14/goldman-stunned-by-op-ed-loses-2-dot-2-billion-for-shareholders

======
TDL
Absolutely ridiculous. The media always attempts to assign a reason for the
daily fluctuations of a stock or market movement. Some random employee leaving
a firm most likely will not have a severe impact on a stock price.

Furthermore, if you look at the price movement of GS the day before the
article you see that GS rallied $3+ dollars into the close (short squeeze,
day-traders, big player making a large buy, who knows) after gapping &
steadily moving higher all day.

I wonder why Business Week does not discuss the previous day's +~4.4% move. I
wonder what they would have to say about today's +~2.2% move (so far) today?
Apologies for the mini-rant, but as a trader these types of articles piss me
off. This is link-bait, nothing more, nothing less.

